# found a .. pigeon..?



## davis4 (Nov 13, 2005)

I found this bird a few hours ago, it was just sitting/laying on the sidewalk and I almost stepped on it. I figured it must be hurt or sick, and it did just let me pick it up.. but I can't really see anything wrong with it other than it's keeping its right eye mostly closed. I guess it could be someone's pet..? It doesn't have a band on a leg. I called a wildlife rescue/vet place hoping they could take it, but they said someone would give me a call back on monday... so for now I just have it on a towel in a box. I put a little yogurt lid with some water in there, and some peas and some rice. I don't think it's taken anything. I don't know what to do. Any thoughts/guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Cool, Put some wild bird seed in there. I don't know for sure but I don'[t think rice is real good for birds. Does it's eye lookcrusty around the edges or weeping at all?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

the other thing too is depending on where you are and the weather he/she could have gotten disoriented when flying in bad weather ,this happens from time to time. If nothing happens to her till Monday just keep an eye on her and offer plenty of water and seeds.


----------



## davis4 (Nov 13, 2005)

The eye looks ok when it has opened it.. Our weather has been pretty tame the last couple days.. I don't have any bird seed, but if it's still hanging in there, I'll get some in the morning.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello & Welcome.
What a stunning pij.  

Yes, indeed it could have been a pet, however, a pigeon found in the wild generally won't allow a human to 'just pick it up' unless there is a problem. There's definitely a problem if you find one on the ground after dusk. 
This one may not be able to fly properly due to the eye issue. 

Please click on the link below & follow the steps.

Basic life saving steps:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

These are two things I always do when I receive a pigeon: 
* Check the inside of his mouth of any obstructions. It should be nice & pink.
* Check his keel (breast) bone. There should be a bit of muscle around it. If it is sharp, that is an indication he hasn't eaten for a while. Although, going by the photo you have posted, he doesn't look like he has missed many meals.  

Please keep us updated.

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Davis4,

Cindy's quite right about that being one stunning pij . Also looks to be of good size. In addition to the good info you've gotten here, it might be helpful for you to post your general whereabouts in case we have a member nearby.

Also, if you bring to a rescue organization, it's important to ask questions about their policy regarding pigeons. Some are not that pij friendly and will euthanize birds left w/them.

Here's a couple of links for you to look at for local help:

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

http://aav.org/vet-lookup/

Best,

fp


----------



## davis4 (Nov 13, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> * Check the inside of his mouth of any obstructions. It should be nice & pink
> 
> Cindy



How does one look inside the mouth of pigeon?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

By gently grasping the beak and prying open. If the bird fidgets too much then 
you can get a towel and wrap around the body/wings, not too tightly but just enuf to keep the wings in place. Make sure you have some good lighting where you plan to do the viewing .

fp


----------



## davis4 (Nov 13, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Also, if you bring to a rescue organization, it's important to ask questions about their policy regarding pigeons. Some are not that pij friendly and will euthanize birds left w/them.
> 
> Best,
> 
> fp



ACK! Ok... good to know...


I'm in Pullman, WA... near the Idaho border, south of Spokane. and yeah.... if there's a pigeon person around these parts.. that'd be great...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Could you get a picture of the right eye?

Cindy


----------



## davis4 (Nov 13, 2005)

looks ok to me.. i'm not sure why he's mostly keeping it closed.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hi, I'm about 300 miles west of you, near Seattle. Hopefully, you will be able to find someone closer. You mentioned giving the bird water in a yogurt lid - is it at least 1" deep? Pigeons drink by sucking water up, like we do. Since they don't have lips, they need to be able to immerse their beak deeply to drink.


----------



## davis4 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for that info, I read that when I followed one of the links, so I've got a deep enough water dish in there now.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Davis4,

Were you able to get a look at the inside of the mouth?? Also, is the pij actually drinking water? If not, you can gently guide the beak to the water to make sure the pij knows it's there. I didn't notice the texture around the eye and cere in the first pic. Possibly pox virus, but I'm sure someone will be along shortly to give you advice on that. If so, it is not transmittable to humans.
Meanwhile, if you have a heating pad and can set on low under the pij w/a towel over it, that would be great. 

fp


----------



## davis4 (Nov 13, 2005)

I didn't have enough skill and/or hands to manage to get a good look inside its mouth... 

I can lead the pigeon to water, but I can't make him drink...  Hopefully, he's got the idea and will get some if he needs it... 

I made a hot-rice-sock thing... so it should be nice n toasty. Bedtime for me, I'll let you guys know how he's doing in the morning. Thanks for the help.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Davis4,


What a beautiful Pigeon !

I am not used to seeing a texture of this kind in the surround of the Eye or the Wattles...

Opening their Beak to look...

--- Do this under a strong lamp or light, and, make sure to open the Beak with no sideways fstressings on either half. Their muscles are really not very strong there but they may resist on principle...Lol...

--- Are there any poops, and if so, can you describe them as for size, color and consistancy?

--- On the Bird's butt is the 'vent' where they poop from, are the feathers in that area clean or soiled?

--- If offering Water, dissolve a pinch of Salt and a pinch of Suger in it and have it tepid, not cold or cool. 

--- The Bird's chest, does it feel sharp or muscled and blunt-firm? If sharp, then they have lost weight...

--- Are the legs allright do you know? Will the Bird stand or walk? If not, (s)he may have injured or broken their legs/thighs...be very gentle investigating this if the Bird is not standing or walking...

Till tomorrow...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Beautiful bird!

Thank you for helping this needy pigeon.

You have already gotten some great advice, on basics and prelimanry exams.

Here are some resources that might help.

http://aav.org/vet-lookup/

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#il


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That truly is a beautiful bird, and I'd guess it to be quite old given the size and appearance of the cere and the growths around the eyes.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Yea...I was wondering about that being from age, or if peculiar to some breed that this Bird has in them.

What a pretty one!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Terry! Hi Phil!

I thought it looked like an old bird also, and I don't know much about Pigeons.

But, when I seen Squidget's father, he looked like that maybe a little worse!

I asked the breeder why his eyes and cere looked like that, he told me because he is so old, He is 13 years old. I thought he looked sick, but the breeder showed me other birds of various ages and it did look worse with age!

Denise


----------



## davis4 (Nov 13, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> --- Are there any poops, and if so, can you describe them as for size, color and consistancy?
> 
> --- On the Bird's butt is the 'vent' where they poop from, are the feathers in that area clean or soiled?
> 
> ...


It was standing and preening this morning when I first checked on it. I got some wild bird seed and gave it some of that, but I don't think it's touched it. It is pooping - greenish w. white, about the same size as a glob of duck poop..not runny. The vent area is clean. 

I can't tell that it took any water, and I still haven't gotten a look in that mouth, although I did try again.. I think it growled at me...  The keel does feel more prominent than I think it should... a bit pointy. It seems a little perkier though... maybe just warmer.. *shrugs*


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Davis,

Glad to see that Terry weighed in on the texture of cere and skin around the eyes. In the meantime I ended up downloading a light colored pijies pic from a nature library, and it looked very similar in those areas.

Pigeons will grunt, growl and wing-wack, so try not to be offended and thrown off track from your mission. They don't hurt ya, so don't worry about that part. Without making too tight, maybe you need to wrap the towel a little snugger. I usually fold it length wise so I don't "lose" the bird in it. Hope that helps.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have several generation of grizzle pattern birds from the same family. A father and two sons. They all have heavy duty cere and wattle. The father, Arnold is older (don't know how old, as he was a rescue) but his son is three years, and has a wattle and cere that looks quite heavy. The other brother, Arnold, is a check from a different mom but has the same cere and big wattle as dad and brother. Just letting you know there is an exception to the rule, also.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

davis4 said:


> *It was standing and preening this morning when I first checked on it.*
> 
> *I got some wild bird seed and gave it some of that, but I don't think it's touched it*. It is pooping - greenish w. white, about the same size as a glob of duck poop..not runny. The vent area is clean.
> 
> ...


It's good that you found him standing & preening this morning. Did he seem wobbly (off balance) at all?

I would really work on checking the inside of his mouth. He may have a condition called 'canker' which can hinder his eating. It is treatable.

The fact you see a bit of white in the droppings would indicate he is drinking some. Are you giving him the rehydrating solution that is suggested in the 'Basic Steps to Saving the Life of a Pigeon or Dove' thread rather than plain water? If not, I would.

The sharp/pointy keel bone indicates he hasn't been eating properly or at all, for whatever reason.

Please keep us posted on how he is doing. 

Cindy

I was just rereading your post & you described the droppings as:
*greenish w. white, about the same size as a glob of duck poop*

That would be a pretty good size 'poop'. I'm wondering if this pij is a female with egg. My females have very large 'poops' when they are ready to lay or have laid an egg. Just a thought.


----------



## davis4 (Nov 13, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Did he seem wobbly (off balance) at all?
> 
> Are you giving him the rehydrating solution that is suggested in the 'Basic Steps to Saving the Life of a Pigeon or Dove' thread rather than plain water? If not, I would.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Davis4, 


"Greenish and White"...

Pale green? Vivid Green? Like a White Capped Raisen? Or like snakes and some white paint?

Glad the legs are seeming to be allright...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

This pigeon has been posted to the 911 Pigeon Alert Group, it appears you all are handling the situation very well as usual, please let us know if you need us and I will try to follow the thread, good luck to you Davis4 it sounds as if you are doing well and I know you are in good hands, we are only a email away if needed.

Ellen


----------



## davis4 (Nov 13, 2005)

I can't keep taking care of a pigeon.. I only picked the thing up with the intention of getting it to someone who could/would. Three days later and still pigeon sitting.... I guess I am letting it go in the AM, and hoping for the best. I have no idea what else to do. The wildlife rescue/vet place apparently has better things to do and nobody else seems to want to deal with it.. so... thanks anyway.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

PLEASE DO NOT LET THIS BIRD GO! This is an old bird that needs some help. Give us just a little bit of time to find someone for you. If I can send you a shipping box and money for shipping will you send this bird to me or to someone closer to you? (Thinking David in Oregon).

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What's your area code and zip code? It will help us find someone to take over care of this bird.

Thanks, 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have a place for your bird and someone willing to pick it up tomorrow. Please, please send me your phone # and let's get this handled. Thank you so much for your kindness to the bird, and let's let these fanciers pick up the bird and care for it.

You can e-mail me your contact information to [email protected] .. please don't delay as I can make these arrangements still tonight. Better yet, just call me 949-584-6696.

Terry


----------



## davis4 (Nov 13, 2005)

we've got arrangements made.. thanks for helping get this figured out..


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

That is a neat looking pigeon. Looking forward to hearing of it's recovery.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Terry - Lifesaver*

Terry,

What a lifesaver - that bird is beautiful and when I saw that Davis4 couldn't look after it any longer I was quite worried.

Terry, when you get to heaven ( and lets hope this is years off as so many pigeons still to help), I expect St Francis of Assisi will have a seat for you right next to him.....

Tania x


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Tania! It was actually Relofts (Ellen) who jumped in and found someone to take over care for the bird. Ellen is the list owner of 911 Pigeon Alert.

Terry


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Terry,

I refuse to take credit, you worked hard to help this pigeon, you called me and we worked together and came up with a good resolution together but it was because you called me that I got involved, you were the one that worked this case not me and you seen it through to the end until there was a good resolution in the best interest of the pigeon.

Great Job Terry!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Well....gee wiz..... Terry & Ellen. You both took action & did what was in the best interest of the bird. So a big THANK YOU ! to you both!*


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Thanks*

OK Ellen and Terry - St Francis of Assisi will have a sofa next to him waiting for you both....

Tania


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Tania & All,

Thank you for the wonderful thoughts, as we all know Terry is a saint when it comes to watching over all of Gods little creatures and I think she will be first in place to take that seat, but I would be honored to take that seat next to her if it is meant for me, thank you again for your wonderful words.

Ellen


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

*Update on this found bird - He had a angel watching over him no doubt*

Hello,

I wanted to give you all an update from John who is the gentleman that took over the care of this injured bird. After reading what John had to say after his examination, I must say I am surprised this little one is still with us.

Ellen

********************
Ellen,
I thought you might like an update on the bird Kyle was taking care 
of. Steve McMahon of Clarkston is the person that I contacted to meet 
with Kyle in Pullman as Steve works there. Steve met with Kyle at 
lunch time today and picked up the bird and brought it back to 
Clarkston. I now have the bird here in isolation and will be treating 
it for canker, worms, etc. and will be giving it injections of 
baytril for 7 days. The pigeon is a cock grizzle racing homer, which 
appears to have a pellet wound that went through and through in the 
upper crop area, but will make a great recovery it appears. After I 
keep the bird here for several weeks and make sure it is in good 
health, Steve is going to give it a home at his loft. I would like to 
comend you and the others that take the time and effort to help 
support the pigeon hobby in the way you do with your efforts to help 
lost and injured pigeons find help. If I can ever be of more help, 
please let me know.

John Hundrup
*************************

Such a Great Guy!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Ellen,

Sounds like the beautiful grizzle bird is in great hands. Please thank John for his care of the bird and Steve and Kyle who made it possible.

Thank you for the update.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

its good news that the pigeon is in good hands and will recover


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Great news. 

Maggie


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

You people are GREAT!

Denise


----------

